#ubuntu-fridge 2007-04-09
<Burgundavia> nixternal: can you clear teh uwn story?
<nixternal> sure can
<nixternal> done
<Burgundavia> cheers
<nixternal> I just fixed the UWN wiki page to remove CamelCase words that didn't have wiki links
<nixternal> OpenOffice and LeetCode
<Burgundavia> cool, thanjks
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-04-14
<tprice> hey
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-04-15
<imbrandon> nixternal, someone might wanna post this http://www.mybroadband.co.za/nephp/?m=show&id=6137
<imbrandon> seems to have quoted sabdfl quite a bit
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-04-10
<zoobox> hi ho
<zoobox> hmm... 12 freezing people here today....
<zoobox>   ¯^¯
<Rinchen> :-)
